# Royal Marines or Canadian Army?



## Kratak (28 Sep 2004)

Hi everyone, I've been hanging around here for awhile and finally decided to post. I'm having trouble deciding if I want to join the British Royal Marines or the Canadian Army, I was born and currently live in Canada. I'm basically looking for reasons to and not to join one of them, I'm going to join a military for sure I just don't know which. So any help you can provide so I can make a decision is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## BLACKBERRY (28 Sep 2004)

I served in the parachute regiment. Phone Litchfield training depot and ask for Capt Hall he will give you advice on both units the Marines and teh Paras. Tell him Aubry and Berry say hello he will no what you are talking about >


----------



## D-n-A (28 Sep 2004)

How is he supposed to find the number for this Training Depot, and asking a Army Officer(I'm assuming he's para reg't also) for info on the Royal Marines...  well, I can see how that conversation will go.

Anyways, Kratak, search these forums, an your find some info on joining the British military and the Royal Marines.


----------



## winchable (28 Sep 2004)

There's a fairly big difference between the Royal Marines and the CF...what are you looking for?


----------



## BLACKBERRY (28 Sep 2004)

How do you think? do what I did phone the directory in England and they will give you no for directory in litcfield. Also Capt Hall served in both units and is proud of both so he will not give you shitty advice on one or the other


----------



## Kratak (28 Sep 2004)

To be perfectly honest, I'm not 100% sure what I'm looking for. All I know is that I want to serve and be given the opportunity to put what skills that I learn to use.


----------



## BLACKBERRY (28 Sep 2004)

Well if you join the British army you will go to Northern Ireland were the IRA threat is still very real.


----------



## D-n-A (28 Sep 2004)

Theres no guarentee that just because you join the British Army, your goto N. Ireland, also, the Royal Marines are their aswell.

"Currently, Royal Marines are serving all round the globe from Afghanistan to Bosnia and from Northern Ireland to the United States as well as on board HM Ships deployed worldwide."

http://www.royal-navy.mod.uk/static/pages/1907.html


----------



## BLACKBERRY (28 Sep 2004)

If you join the paras or royal marines you will go to Norther Ireland. If you join any infantry unit over there you will probably go, but marines and paras
YOU WILL GO!!!!!! Any para or marine I have ever meet who has been in for a few years has gone to do their 4 months


----------



## onecat (28 Sep 2004)

There a huge difference between the CF and British army let alone the the Royal Marines who are part of the Navy.  One question you might like to ask is do you like water and being on a ship.  Because if your a marine then is a good chance of it.  maybe you should think about just joining the British army instead of one its elite fighting forces.

I would join the Brits if I had the chance, but teh choice is your's.  Do some research, check out the sites and if you can find the number call that capt... it might help.


----------



## Kratak (28 Sep 2004)

radiohead said:
			
		

> One question you might like to ask is do you like water and being on a ship. Because if your a marine then is a good chance of it.


I definately like being on the water so that's definately not a problem with me, I just gotta start going swimming again cuz i haven't done that in some years lol


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Nov 2006)

Kratak said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I've been hanging around here for awhile and finally decided to post. I'm having trouble deciding if I want to join the British Royal Marines or the Canadian Army, I was born and currently live in Canada. I'm basically looking for reasons to and not to join one of them, I'm going to join a military for sure I just don't know which. So any help you can provide so I can make a decision is much appreciated, thanks.



I'm Canadian and been there, done that. Let me know what you want to know.


----------



## Yrys (13 Nov 2006)

since the thread is from 2004, you may not get many questions...


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Nov 2006)

Good point. Obviously recce skills are not fine tuned. I'll have to check dates better next time!


----------

